# Houston TX, USA (Player looking for games)



## nwn_deadman (Apr 22, 2002)

Here is how I think D&D 3rd Edition should be played
(or at least the way that any group I would be a member of would play)

1.	The DM is the dungeon master, but he is not the game. 
a.	Everyone at the table shares in the experience; therefore it is everyone’s game
2.	The DM runs the world around the players, the players play in this world
3.	Rules should be agreed to before the campaign starts
a.	Rules should not be changed in the middle of the campaign
4.	Ability score generation should use a point buy method
5.	Hit points should use a standard ½ max method
6.	The party should split treasure as per the PHB p.146.
7.	All party members should be LG, NG, CG, LN, N or CN
a.	Good alignments only
b.	No Evil alignments
8.	The party should agree 100% on matters that effect the entire party
9.	Magic item creation should follow guidelines in the DMG
10.	D&D is a role-playing game, these should be emphasized
a.	Class features and skills
b.	Combat


----------

